# Were those THE days?



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Someone asked the other day, 'What was your favourite 'fast food' when you were growing up?'
'We didn't have fast food when I was growing up,' I informed him.
'All the food was slow.' 
'C'mon, seriously.. Where did you eat?' 
'It was a place called 'home,'' I explained. !
'Mum cooked every day and when Dad got home from work, we sat down together at the dining room table, and if I didn't like what she put on my plate, I was allowed to sit there until I did like it.'

By this time, the lad was laughing so hard I was afraid he was going to suffer serious internal damage, so I didn't tell him the part about how I had to have permission to leave the table.

But here are some other things I would have told him about my childhood if I'd figured his system could have handled it:

Some parents NEVER owned their own house, wore jeans, set foot on a golf course, travelled out of the country or had a credit card.

My parents never drove me to school. I had a bicycle that weighed probably 50 pounds, and only had one speed, (slow).

We didn't have a television in our house until I was 10.
It was, of course, black and white, and the station went off the air at 10 PM, after playing the national anthem and epilogue; it came back on the air at about 6 a.m. And there was usually a locally produced news and farm show on, featuring local people...

I never had a telephone in my room. The only phone was on a party line. Before you could dial, you had to listen and make sure some people you didn't know weren't already using the line.

Pizzas were not delivered to our home... But milk was.

All newspapers were delivered by boys and all boys delivered newspapers --My brother delivered a newspaper, seven days a week. He had to get up at 6AM every morning.

Film stars kissed with their mouths shut. At least, they did in the films. There were no movie ratings because all movies were responsibly produced for everyone to enjoy viewing, without profanity or violence or almost anything offensive.

If you grew up in a generation before there was fast food, you may want to share some of these memories with your children or grand children. Just don't blame me if they bust a gut laughing. 
Growing up isn't what it used to be, is it?


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*were those days*

What about mobile phones everyone has one even children 
Until children can walk they are pushed about in buggies , and when they can walk they are driven everywhere
GEOMAR


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: were those days*



GEOMAR said:


> What about mobile phones everyone has one even children
> Until children can walk they are pushed about in buggies , and when they can walk they are driven everywhere
> GEOMAR


Remember my first mobile, it was the size of a house brick and was from Peoples Phone, cost £400 and the sim card was the size of a credit card.

When everyone saw it they said "put that away you big head" "what do you want that for" "here comes the big business man"

Then everyone got one, I am such a trend setter!.

But my kids did not have a mobile until they got a job to pay for one. They, including my Grandson also walk, a lot.

Here is one on ebay~!

TM


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Fast food was...... Fish`n chips, haddock or cod. with mushy peas.
Wrapped in yesterdays newspapers
Coal was the heat source and some of my relatives still had a tin bath on a nail.
School boys in short trousers and hobnail boots
Threepence a week pocket money.
Two pence refund on return of pop bottles.
Telephone box at the end of the street.
Rickets, head lice and diptheria.
Holidays to Skegness and Cleethorpes
Twelve hours to get to cornwall

Here is a piccy of my first mobile phone. Mitsubishi mt4
£350. line rental £25 per month calls 35p a minute Peoples phone.
They are now selling at around £600 in good condition.

They were good all right.

dave p


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

This could of course turn into a Monty Python sketch :lol: :lol: :lol: 

But talking about telephones I was the most deprived teenager in the whole of Lancashire - we didnt have a phone at home until I was about 21 - absolutely ruined my love life :!: :!: :!: 

In fact down the street from us (not at our house cos we were relatively posh) they had outside lavvies (toilets to the uninitiated) in their back yards and to empty them the bin men had to walk through the house with the bins full of your know what. What a great job that must have been :lol: :lol: :lol: 

A famous story of my sister is that a friend of hers used to go to tap dancing lessons but cos we didnt have the money my sister was not allowed to go. So every week the friend would go and then when she had learned the steps she would show them to my sister. 

The "stage" for doing this was on the outside toilet which used to have wooden slatted boards from wall to wall and then a circular board in the middle which was removed so that the "toilet" was then open to use.

So my sister was happily practising her steps when the stood on the edge of the circular board, her weight tipped it up and she landed feet first in the lavvy :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

